# Deplating Cell...



## hilld2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

I could use some help in clearing up my confusion...

I understand the principle of the deplating cell.
But I am confused as to why this cell is not suitable for gold filled material of Karat gold?

How/why would the cell treart gold filled materials different to plated?

Why would Karat gold NOT wotk in the deplating cell?

Any help in clearing up my confusion would be appreciated


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 3, 2007)

This should help.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=652&highlight=gold+filled

*Noxx edit: *http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=652&highlight=gold+filled


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

Many thanks..
I have just read the thread you posted above...

My confusion is clearing... Gold Filled and Karat gold are different because they are NOT 24K gold as in plating... hence the problems in the deplating cell... I think lol.

I will keep reading (lots to go yet!)
I have to say I am nervouse at the idea of messing with Nitric acid...
Sulphuric and Hydrochloric no probs... I just don't like Nitric ... yuck!!!


----------

